# 24 year old, 1 year NCB, R32GTR =



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

£1800 fully comp with tescos  

I have to fit a tracker, but that's not a big deal really.

I'm happy


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

I just got a quote for when i turn 21 in July.

I'll have 3 years NCB and with a tracker installed Tescos will insure me for £1,650. 

Not bad i reckon.


----------



## wootley (Feb 9, 2004)

Have you tried Direct Line, they come in about £150 less than Tesco's for me.


----------



## Kirky R33 (Mar 20, 2004)

iam 21 with 3 years no claims and my R33 GTST (1994) comes in at £245 a month fully comp with Tescos (that was the best qoute i could find), have to have a Cat 1 alarm and immob but they didnt require a tracker.


----------



## blueskygtr (Mar 24, 2004)

:smokin: hi all im a new boy in here so be gentle 
I just got fully comp with mods inc £756 with directline on my r32gtr im 33 full protected no claims good i thought


----------

